# YELLOWFIN TUNA



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Left out of Venice Friday morning hoping for good seas. No such luck.Tried to tough it out dragging Wahoo baits.No luck there either.With some of the crew turning green we caught 4 AJs and headed to the hill.Hoping to have a full crew for an overnighter Saturday there was no need to stay out and keep everyone sick.Saturday was still rough but we were committed and toughed it out.Plans were to go long and we hit several rigs on the way but only had 1 good dolphin and a couple of mackeral in the box.Made the final destination right at dark and it looked like alot of other boats had the same plan.We started catching blackfin immediately and probably boated 50-60.Fished thru the night and ended up with 4 nice yellowfin.Made a quick move after daylight and went 2 for three on yellowfin.Started thinking about adding some grouper to the mix so we headed north.Pulled up at a rig a liitle closer in and popped 3 more yellowfin and called it a day.Ended the trip with 9 yellowfin from 40 to 85 lbs.The weather turned nice early Sunday am and we had a good ride home.We also saw 3 different pilot whales ?Great trip with a great crew.Can not get other pics to upload.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, maybe those pilot whales were bluefins. Check out the bluefin report from the tournament.


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

They where definately whales.We got some good pictures but I can not get them to post.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

we're you guys at thunderhorse on Sat afternoon? Pretty you were and we saw you... we were on Bama Lady. Caught several YFT and released a Blue Marlin at 6.30pm. We tried to stick it with the flying gaff only to have it break a few seconds before we could get it.... estimated 550lbs+ ... great catch for you guys.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *motivator (5/28/2008)*They where definately whales.We got some good pictures but I can not get them to post.


Oh, ok. Sounds cool.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Pretty blue water too!


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea that was us at Thunderhorse.Where you in the tournament?Did you place?


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Wedid not place but won 11K in catch and release/Dolphin. If we had got our flying gaff in the blue we could have made some money, long story, but we tried very hard. After ladies day we `will be at baypoint. We are going to try and show the big boys we can hang. .Skipper Shivers Congratulations again on one hell of a blue.

By the way Cap Mark and Skip bradley HOWS UR MOMMA AND THEM ??

Cap Scott Will be standing by !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BAMA LADY OUT


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Capt Scott can I get a Radio Check :moon


----------

